# Удаление ржавчины с латунной планки/голосов



## wlastas (5 Июн 2018)

Вот есть такая ржавчина, хочу от нее избавится, а то планка выглядит/пахнет уж больно мерзко.
Голоса на остальных планках несколько менее ржавые, но везде в месте приклейки залогов такая же беда.
Есть сильное желание пройтись бормашиной с металлической щеткой, побрызгивая WD-40.
Где-то(кажется на этом форуме) видел, что этот раствор может проникнуть между клепкой и голосом и могут быть проблемы в дальнейшем.
Есть какие-нибудь мысли по этому поводу?
WD вроде без проблем можно полностью отмыть бензином/спиртом.


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Июн 2018)

Где Вы это берёте?
Язычки- тухляк, и заклёпки тоже. Тело ЦП и язычки чистим Дремелем с мелковолосистой металлической щёточкой, применяя хороший пылесос для отсоса.  Но планка на фото- полный швах, она в затопленном подвале лет пятьдесят хранилась. Такие надо нести к мусорному баку . И незаметно для окружающих туда бросать...


----------



## wlastas (5 Июн 2018)

Нет никакой механической обратки тут явно не надо. Темная выпуклая ржавчина - это 100% дохлый щелак.
Вот, очистил язычок(слева) обычной кухонной мочалкой, но внутрь ей не подлезть.
Может можно в каком нибудь растворе замочить/проварить планку целиком?


----------



## vev (5 Июн 2018)

*wlastas*,

Какой к черту шеллак?  Ржа обычная


----------



## wlastas (5 Июн 2018)

vev писал:


> Какой к черту шеллак?  Ржа обычная


Да обычный щелак - залоги тут были на него приклеены. Всё заляпали им уроды - от него и пошла ржавчина.
Вот с другого краю попробовал - опустил в горячую перекись водорода с лимонной кислотой - за 5 мин всю ржавчину идеально сожрало, а щелак остался))
Сейчас ванночку спаяю и всю планку погружу.


----------



## levsha34 (5 Июн 2018)

От шеллака такой ржавчины не бывает, а вот влажность или вода там точно побывали.


----------



## wlastas (6 Июн 2018)

levsha34 писал:


> От шеллака такой ржавчины не бывает, а вот влажность или вода там точно побывали.


Да, морозы и жуткие перепады влажности/температуры.
Эти баяны лежали в деревенском доме, в который наведывались лишь изредка(аля дача).
Соответственно топили печь после большого перерыва пару дней и уезжали.
Все резонаторы/грифы/деки рассохлись/повело. Только меха и полукорпуса целые.
Основная ржавчина  под залогами. Там где они отвисли или их не было - вообще чисто


----------



## wlastas (11 Июн 2018)

Наконец распогодилось и дошли руки до пайки ванночек под растворы.
Технология работает отлично.
На 250мл воды пакетик лимонной кислоты+пузырек перекиси водорода - выливаем в первую ванну. Опускаем планку -ждем 10-15 мин(либо до удаления ржавчины)
Переносим во вторую ванну (250мл воды+3 ложки пищевой соды) - должно немного пошипеть.
Не ополаскивая, встряхиваем кладем на тряпку(её можно вспрыснуть WD).
Шкрябаем бытовой мягкой металлической мочалкой, в пазы проталкиваем мочалку плоской деревянной палочкой.
Отходы стираем тряпкой.
Готовая планка выглядит так:


----------



## zet10 (12 Июн 2018)

Выглядет симпатично уже!) а строй как будет держать? Настраивали голоса? Судя по фото нет! А вот теперь попытайтесь настроить и поиграть активно с месячишко на этих планках! Интересно будет ли держать строй данный инструмент? Если конечно тут вообще речь идет об инструменте, а не об эксперименте с помойки! Но в любом случае Вам уже уважение! Молодец!


----------



## wlastas (12 Июн 2018)

Настройка на них после "купания" вроде не ушла - парные язычки звучат в унисон(если подёргать).
Это планки от мастеровых баянов - они неплохо подходят по шагу под мой "Концерт", но надо делать резонаторы.
Я сейчас правый 6 рядный гриф делаю с уникальной мягкой, бесшумной  механикой (без тяг) - пока не до них.


----------



## zet10 (12 Июн 2018)

Вот это размах! Вы просто Гулливер! Куда можно подьехать и оценить данную работу? Расскажите немного о себе! Очень меня интересует посмотреть , что Вы там " колдуете" с 6-ти рядным грифом...ну и пару все же слов напишите о себе, очень хочется так сказать познакомится с Вами поближе, думаю не только мне ,но теперь уже и общественности на форуме!


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Июн 2018)

Да, да! Давайте фото шестирядного грифа, фото механики без тяг, видео изготовления резонаторов, и данные про местоположение объекта.  Я тоже приеду посмотреть.


----------



## vev (12 Июн 2018)

Присоединюсь... Долой обезличку! Страна должна знать своих героев 
Фото грифа и собственное в студию!


----------



## wlastas (13 Июн 2018)

Ну "делаю" в данном случае не означает, что у меня готов действующий образец, который можно представить на суд публики.
Я продумал концепт, сделал 3D модель, рассчитал/протестировал сопряжения/взаимодействие узлов.
Сейчас подбираю(ищу) материалы, делаю оснастку/модели/формы под литье.
100 кнопок(покупные не годятся) и 120 клапанов - это не баран чихал.
К тому же, у меня есть ряд вопросов к музыкантам-исполнителям, которые я должен прояснить перед изготовлением действующего макета.
В любом случае первая действующая версия, извлекающая звуки из моего баяна, будет всего в 2-3 кнопки(но на 6 рядов).


----------



## avm (18 Июн 2018)

Ндааааа... как по А.С. Пушкину: 
О сколько нам открытий чудных
Готовят просвещенья дух
И опыт, сын ошибок трудных,
И гений, парадоксов друг,
И случай, бог изобретатель...


----------



## Soika (3 Июн 2019)

Ну что? Вы всё-таки успели установить эти планки и опробовать их в деле? Или пока что руки не дошли? Мне очень любопытно. У знакомого есть старая полуразвалившаяся гармошка с тоненькими и, вероятно, очень отзывчивыми голосами. (Проверить не удалось, т.к. они все осыпались.) Да и сам инструмент компактный и легкий (был, да сгнил): слева 12 кнопок, справа уменьшенная в полтора раза клавиатура аккордеона-половинки. Размером он даже поменьше Hohner Imperial. Возникла безумная идея переставить его голоса в другой инструмент, а может быть, поэтапно реставрировать, сохранив по сути только голоса и старую механику. Вот мне и интересно, стоит ли овчинка выделки, а если стоит, то как не убить на это занятие слишком много времени. Оттирание тряпочкой, чистка карандашным грифелем - имхо, это чревато деформацией голосов. Впрочем, не факт, что воздействие кислотой не повлияет на их упругость и прочность. Я вся в раздумьях. Я так поняла, с ржавыми голосами люди возятся только в случае крайней нужды или больших сложностей с приобретением нового инструмента. А тут - ванночки с бытовой химией, не выходя из дома! Ну вдруг оно сработает как надо?


----------



## ugly (3 Июн 2019)

Оно сработает, но ржавчина уже съела некоторое количество металла голосов, так что в любом случае потребуется настройка.
Ржавчину убирают слабой кислотой (ортофосфорной), она металл не ест, только ржавчину.


----------



## Soika (4 Июн 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Оно сработает, но ржавчина уже съела некоторое количество металла голосов, так что в любом случае потребуется настройка.
> Ржавчину убирают слабой кислотой (ортофосфорной), она металл не ест, только ржавчину.


Спасибо. О настройке речь пока что не идет: прогнило и посыпалось _всё_  Если браться, то надо либо сразу ставить в другой инструмент (возможно, сделав новые резонаторы, т.к. планки могут быть уменьшенного размера), либо поэтапно менять то, что есть. Мне в этих руинах Lipia Solo мерещится призрак неплохих голосов. А еще инструмент очень компактный и лёгкий. Хотя есть подозрение, что сделать концертину из первой попавшейся фанеры будет проще, чем реанимировать _вот это_.


----------



## vev (4 Июн 2019)

Времени поди потрачено море на обсуждения, ванночки, химию... Смысл близок к нулевому. Это просто развлечение, не приводящее к результату ИМХО....

Посмотреть на фото и сразу видно, что окна рамки голоса все изъедено. О какой подгонке может идти речь? То, что сам язычек кородировал неподетски даже говорить смешно.... Ну и зачем в таком случае брать труп для поделок, если можно найти голоса в гораздо лучшем состоянии и совершенно бесплатно? Ну хоть ктоньть объяснит?


----------



## Soika (4 Июн 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Времени поди потрачено море на обсуждения, ванночки, химию... Смысл близок к нулевому. Это просто развлечение, не приводящее к результату ИМХО....
> 
> Посмотреть на фото и сразу видно, что окна рамки голоса все изъедено. О какой подгонке может идти речь? То, что сам язычек кородировал неподетски даже говорить смешно.... Ну и зачем в таком случае брать труп для поделок, если можно найти голоса в гораздо лучшем состоянии и совершенно бесплатно? Ну хоть ктоньть объяснит?


Полудохлика не жалко на опыты. Тем интереснее, если после "купания" будет нормально работать металл, который сильно пострадал заранее. Двойная (точнее, даже тройная) химическая нагрузка - это нефиговый удар по прочности. И если "полировка" кислотой и щёлочью не добьет то, что пережило ржавчину, значит, такие ванночки вполне можно считать щадящим методом.
Но, похоже, начинатель больше не возвращался к теме. Это нормально - переключиться на другую идею, если она кажется более перспективной. Время-то не резиновое. Какой смысл задаром заниматься тем, в чём не видишь перспективы или видишь, но меньше, чем в других занятиях? Хобби - дело такое, порой годы нужны, чтобы руки дошли что-либо начать/продолжить/закончить. Как читательница авторских комиксов я никогда не возмущаюсь, что проект, начатый одним человеком в свободное от работы время, за год/три/десять дошел только до середины и не закончен. Пока у автора есть энтузиазм - подбадриваю, если тишина в эфире - молчу. Если авторов за это ругать (в тот самый момент, когда у них нет ни времени, ни сил на своё же любимое занятие), то многие действительно растеряют энтузиазм и перестанут публиковаться. (Подобное я видела не раз, увы.) И что я читать-то буду? XD
Другое дело, что подобные изыскания могут быть не вполне по профилю данного форума. Или нужен какой-нибудь отдельный "Уголок безумного учёного": обсуждение альтернативных механик, клавиатур, других инструментов (семейства гармоник и не только), патентов... Любой кипиш в стиле "а что, если...", "смотрите, как бывает" и "смотрите, как я могу и что из этого вышло".


----------



## vev (4 Июн 2019)

Soika написал(а):


> Или нужен какой-нибудь отдельный "Уголок безумного учёного": обсуждение альтернативных механик, клавиатур, других инструментов (семейства гармоник и не только), патентов... Любой кипиш в стиле "а что, если...", "смотрите, как бывает" и "смотрите, как я могу и что из этого вышло".



Так есть "Уголок"... Специально завели... Мастерская -> Ремонт инструментов -> Голоса...

Ну хоть отдаленно по теме... Трудно придумать разделы для всех идей топикстартера.... Да и накрываются они медным тазом уж слишком внезапно и молчаливо... Судьба вареной ЦП так и осталась для нас загадкой.... Ровно как и судьба шестирядного грифа...


----------



## Soika (4 Июн 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Так есть "Уголок"... Специально завели... Мастерская -> Ремонт инструментов -> Голоса...
> 
> Ну хоть отдаленно по теме... Трудно придумать разделы для всех идей топикстартера.... Да и накрываются они медным тазом уж слишком внезапно и молчаливо... Судьба вареной ЦП так и осталась для нас загадкой.... Ровно как и судьба шестирядного грифа...



Ну дык всего год прошел. Для досужего занятия это не срок. Тем более, что есь такие люди, которые действительно генерируют очень много идей - в разы больше, чем успевают реализовать за то же время. Н-р, люди с паранойяльной акцентуацией именно этим и характеризуются: обилием оригинальных, но переменчивых идей. Торкнуло - занялись, надоело/новая идея - забросили или отложили. А где грань между "отложили" и "забросили"?


----------



## kep (5 Июн 2019)

Soika написал(а):


> люди с паранойяльной акцентуацией


Хорошее альтернативное название для уголка безумных ученых.


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Июн 2019)

Я, кажется, понял, кто такой Зойка.
Зря так активно начал. Узнаваемо).


----------



## vyachek (5 Июн 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Оно сработает, но ржавчина уже съела некоторое количество металла голосов, так что в любом случае потребуется настройка.
> Ржавчину убирают слабой кислотой (ортофосфорной), она металл не ест, только ржавчину.


А можно подробнее по ортофосфорную кислоту. Я только слышал, что оно содержится в кока-коле и помогает открутить заржавевшие гайки. Для голосов насколько это эффективно? Или приходится вначале механически удалять ржавчину? Где ее взять? Какая концентрация? На сколько дней замачивать? Не разъедает ли алюминий?


----------



## vev (5 Июн 2019)

vyachek написал(а):


> А можно подробнее по ортофосфорную кислоту. Я только слышал, что оно содержится в кока-коле и помогает открутить заржавевшие гайки. Для голосов насколько это эффективно? Или приходится вначале механически удалять ржавчину? Где ее взять? Какая концентрация? На сколько дней замачивать? Не разъедает ли алюминий?


что-то мне помнится, что фосфорная кислота дает достаточно рыхлое фосфатное покрытие и применяется для преобразования ржавчины, но не для получения чистой металической поверхности.. Да и алюминий будет разрушаться, если вспомнить электрохимический ряд металлов...


----------



## vyachek (5 Июн 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Я, кажется, понял, кто такой Зойка.
> Зря так активно начал. Узнаваемо).


Имеется в виду: " Продается Юпитер за 10 000, достался от деда, сейчас никому не нужен, Зоя". Всё Авито пестрило. Или что-то другое? Может "Павлов"?


----------



## Soika (5 Июн 2019)

vyachek написал(а):


> Имеется в виду: " Продается Юпитер за 10 000, достался от деда, сейчас никому не нужен, Зоя". Всё Авито пестрило. Или что-то другое? Может "Павлов"?



...а вокруг ликует паранойя! 0_0 ._.
Продолжайте, забавно наблюдать зарождение мифов, теорий заговора и прочих карго-культов. В режиме реального времени - особено.


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Июн 2019)

Soika написал(а):


> ...а вокруг ликует паранойя! 0_0 ._.


О! Он вернулся!
Спешим узреть, пока не забанили… .


----------



## vev (5 Июн 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> О! Он вернулся!
> Спешим узреть, пока не забанили… .



Вот не надо резких движений  Сразу банить.... Банить мы всегда успеем.... 
Мы за любую тематическую дискуссию... Вежливую и содержательную


----------



## Soika (6 Июн 2019)

vyachek написал(а):


> Имеется в виду: " Продается Юпитер за 10 000, достался от деда, сейчас никому не нужен, Зоя". Всё Авито пестрило. Или что-то другое? Может "Павлов"?


Да расслабьтесь, я пока что покупаю (гораздо больше, чем надо, но остановиться не могу)))


----------



## wlastas (7 Июн 2019)

Soika написал(а):


> установить эти планки и опробовать их в деле


Да - где-то в октябре 18ого подстроил под новые резонаторы -некоторые голоса уходили до 20 центов, но в целом буквально пару раз шкрябал и все вставало в ноль. Играю регулярно - где-то 10-20 часов в неделю - сейчас разлет до 2 центов. - Звучанием очень доволен - если долго отрабатываю басовые проигрыши - соседи культурно постукивают даже днем :- ))


----------



## Soika (7 Июн 2019)

wlastas написал(а):


> Да - где-то в октябре 18ого подстроил под новые резонаторы.. . Играю регулярно - где-то 10-20 часов в неделю - сейчас разлет до 2 центов. - Звучанием очень доволен :- )


43Это уверенная победа на всех фронтах: и эксперимент удался, и самому слушать приятно.
Собственно, именно это я и хотела выяснить


----------



## denis (25 Ноя 2019)

wlastas написал(а):


> Да - где-то в октябре 18ого подстроил под новые резонаторы -некоторые голоса уходили до 20 центов, но в целом буквально пару раз шкрябал и все вставало в ноль. Играю регулярно - где-то 10-20 часов в неделю - сейчас разлет до 2 центов. - Звучанием очень доволен - если долго отрабатываю басовые проигрыши - соседи культурно постукивают даже днем :- ))




А шестирядный гриф с уникальной механикой удалось реализовать?


----------

